# Saddle You USe on Your Haflinger



## CopperPony (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to know the answer to that question! I have a 13.3 round flat back haflinger pony too!


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

I just use a synthetic Abetta (so?) Trail saddle. I usually ride bareback, but I occasionally use it, and have never had any pain issues or uneven sweat marks or dry spots. Also used it on my full Haffie mare and never had problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebs...e0dda3dcb-ACEDD862-AF09-A871-6A8172450C023700

Just bought this saddle for my 15.2 Haflinger gelding. Fits him perfectly and I was able to pick the color of the saddle and the seat style. I ride western and mainly trails whenever the weather allows.


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

15.2! He's huge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, he is much bigger then your average haffy but I love him like that. I think I would look like a giant on him if he were smaller.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a Wintec Wide GP for hacking, jumping and XC.

and a Thorowgood Cob dressage saddle for flatwork and dressage.

The GP after a hack standing on a slope.









and a closer shot


----------



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

Have used Wintecs...Too long for his short Haffy back


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

A lesson stable with four haflingers uses thorowgoods and wintecs, both english and western. The english are all Ap style, the western are both pleasure and barrel kinds.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

pmaehj said:


> Have used Wintecs...Too long for his short Haffy back


 
You can buy a 15" which fits most ponies. Mine is 17.5". I can't believe a 15" would be too long, but it may not fit an adult rider.


----------



## pmaehj (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't fit in a 15".... I have already purchased a treeless and thats what I'm sticking to because it does not apply pressure past the anti-clinal vertebrea unlike every other saddle I've tried. In order to fit him in a treed saddle I would have to sit in a child's saddle...He is also not just a 'pony'...he is shaped just like draft, wide, flat backed. Also something that is difficult to fit with a treed saddle.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

With correct leg position and good length of stirrups I can sit in a 15" Wintec. If you are set on treeless why did you ask what others use on their haflingers?

Can we see a photo of your haflinger's back?


----------



## CopperPony (Feb 6, 2013)

Cute Haflinger Clava. I see you have a half pad under your wintec, I was thinking of getting one, do you find it helps? Pmaehj - I am currently using a Toulouse close contact. we do low level jumping, dressage, trails.... I have the genesis and crank it fully open to the widest position. Do you find the treeless slips? Like when mounting? I would ask a professional, but haflingers have alot of muscle on thier back, having a saddle go a little over may not be so bad as on another type horse.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

CopperPony said:


> Cute Haflinger Clava. I see you have a half pad under your wintec, I was thinking of getting one, do you find it helps? Pmaehj - I am currently using a Toulouse close contact. we do low level jumping, dressage, trails.... I have the genesis and crank it fully open to the widest position. Do you find the treeless slips? Like when mounting? I would ask a professional, but haflingers have alot of muscle on thier back, having a saddle go a little over may not be so bad as on another type horse.


 Thank you.

I only had the half pad on as she had lost a little weight and I hadn't changed the gullet to a narrower one. I find padding up with a wider gullet helps with muscle development and she seems happy with it. I'm currently using a narrower gullet and no half pad

I find treeless saddle designs don't seemed to be designed for short backed ponies, there us a real danger that the bigger rider will end upsiting too far back on their loins.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

I like treeless saddles in principle, but I do agree that without some structure under their bum, big boned riders on smallish horses tend to gradually bump back until they sit almost on the horse rump, which frankly gives me the heebie-jeebies. Or maybe I was always stuck with ridiculous riding partners. I got a flex tree saddle for my haffy, and I am happy so far, it fits very well. But I am the most sedate of all slow plodding sunday riders, so my opinion hardly counts.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

I saw this one on horse saddle shop - it says it comes in a 17" with a 26" length

16" 17" Extra Wide Saddle for Haflinger or Short Back Wide Horses by Fabtron 7186


----------

